# PE help...



## chaocl (Jan 28, 2009)

1. Is there any PE license holder taking the PE exam in CA and transfer back to NY "ALREADY"?

2. I will complete my 2 years of experience in NY and allow to taking the PE exam in CA. Within these 2 years that I have 4 chances to pass my PE in CA and just need to wait completion of 4 years experience in NY and ask CA borad to transfer to NY. Is that correct? Correct me if I am wrong.

3. The CA require all PE holder to renew their license every 2 years. If I passed my test in Oct. 2009 (need to renew on Oct. 2011) and wait until Apr. 2011 to apply for transfer back to NY (they usually take 10 month to one years of this process). Will my license expire during their process time? Or do I have to pay for the renew fee and application fee? Is that going to duplicate?Correct me if I am wrong.

4. NY requires 2 years to renew your PE license and you need to take some classes to maintain your PE license.Correct me if I am wrong.

5. CA and NY PE exam is different but only for the take home exam, the main comtain is the same? If it is different how can they transfer back to NY?

6. The reason I post my questions here is because I can't get a answer from CA or NY board. The NY board told me to speak to CA board and CA board never answer my questions or answer my phone or e-mail.

I just want stright my goal that I won't be waste my time for waiting something that never come or any excuse letter after one year of waiting!


----------



## chaocl (Jan 28, 2009)

Or can someone told me any state that already make your transfer PE license. (doesn't have to be from CA to NY)


----------



## chaocl (Feb 13, 2009)

Anyway, I think it will work for me.

1. Taking CA PE-Mechanical on Oct, 2009 (I do have my FE passed in NY Oct, 2008)

2. Transfer my PE license back to NY once I complete my 4 years engineering working experence.

Here are my weard thinking....

The CA hold the PE license for 2 years. Approach to 2 years you need to extend your PE license for continued education. How about if you work in NY for 2 years and take in CA and pass your PE-mechanical in first time and until your completion for 4 years in NY. You almost reach the date line for continued education in CA board, but you do need to transfer back to NY the same time.

NY(work 2 yrs) -&gt; CA PE-Mechanical passed -&gt; NY continued work (another 2 years, completed 4 years) -&gt; told CA transfer PE license back -&gt; Transfer to NY take half year to one year -&gt; You PE license expired during transfer -----&gt; Would you pay to CA board to extend your PE license or NY board? -------------------------&gt;need to retake your PE again??????


----------



## jmbeck (Feb 16, 2009)

Dude, I can barely make out what you are trying to say.

If you have the required experience, and it can be verified by a PE, it doesn't matter what state it is in. Therefore, you don't have to go back to CA to take your exam, you can take it in NY if you have the required amount of experience and your FE.

Can anyone else translate this?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Feb 16, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> Dude, I can barely make out what you are trying to say.
> If you have the required experience, and it can be verified by a PE, it doesn't matter what state it is in. Therefore, you don't have to go back to CA to take your exam, you can take it in NY if you have the required amount of experience and your FE.
> 
> Can anyone else translate this?


I think he lives in NY which requires 4 years experience to take the PE. He has 2 years and wants to take it in CA which allows candidates with 2 years experience to take the exam. If he passes, he has it out of the way and only has to wait two more years and then apply to NY by reciprocity. Or something like that......

But some states say that you have to meet their original requirements for taking the exam if you are transferring in this way. So NY could make him take it again.

Just like that other thread on here with the PhD guy having a waiver for the FE and trying to transfer his PE to NY and they want to make him take the FE again.


----------



## rudy (Feb 16, 2009)

Interesting scenario, but it leads to questions:

1) Will CA require you to take the FE exam?

(They may accept you passing FE in NY. But then again, they might not, and require you to go thru the entire FE exam again.)

2) Will CA allow you to take the PE exam?

(Since you are a resident of NY, they might deny you taking the exam in CA. Of course, I have no idea about this.)

3) Is there such a thing as "transfer"? (I've heard about reciprocity, but not about transfer.)

4) Will you be able to get your PE in NY if/when you meet the CA PE requirements? (Say you have get the CA PE... The NY board may frown upon you getting your PE in CA, yet being a resident of NY.)

Again, I have no idea. But it is interesting. Best of luck.


----------



## steven_0078 (Feb 18, 2009)

rudy said:


> Interesting scenario, but it leads to questions:
> 1) Will CA require you to take the FE exam?
> 
> (They may accept you passing FE in NY. But then again, they might not, and require you to go thru the entire FE exam again.)
> ...


I am in a very similar situation now, except i am interested in evenually having a PE license in TX.

First things first, you have to realize unless you intend to practice in California, all you are potentially doing for yourself is getting the exam out of the way prior to applying for licensure in NY. In my case, the schedule that i am working now allows me to prepare better now than the schedule i will be working in 2 more years (i.e. i work 28 days on 28 days off now- i probably will be working an 8 to 5 job in 2 years which will leave little time for studying). If you are a recent grad, some of the material may be fresher on your mind now than it will be in 2 years, which is another reason i want to take it sooner rather than later. I should also note that i spend a significant time in california because my fiance lives there. If this were not the case i wouldnt fly out there on a special trip to take the exam 2 years earlier.

When applying for licensure in TX, there is no carte blanche type of reciprocity or "transfer". You must meet the requirements for licensure in TX, irrespective of holding a PE in another state. I am dubious that any state will allow a transfer - i assume most states will require an application showing that you meet that state's criteria. The requirements for licensure in texas include degree, experience, and passing of exams (PE, FE - in some instances FE can be waived with experience or phd degree). My plan is as follows: I currently have 2 years experience and a degree, allowing me to take the PE in california. After i pass in April, I wait until i have the 4 years required by TX and submit an application showing i have passed the FE (previously passed in TX) and request CA to send verification that i have passed the PE exam there. Will be a done deal provided they are happy with my 4 year summary of experience.

I had heard that some states require you to have taken and passed the PE Exam after meeting the minimum experience requirements. If NY is one of these states, taking the exam in California will not help you at all if you want to be licensed in NY. When you apply to NY after you have 4 years experience and they see you took the exam after you had only 2 years experience, they will make you sit for the exam again. I actually looked at the requirements for a few states and found at least 1 like this; don't remember which state off hand. I would look into this as this will potentially cause you to have to take the exam in the future again depending on other states you anticipate needing a license in sometime in your career.

Responding to #1

California will not require you to take the FE exam in CA. They will want the state board you passed the FE in to send verification that you have passed the exam.

#2

California will allow you to take the exam if you meet their requirements irrespective of what state you live in provided you have a valid SSN # or TAX id #. (They really need the revenue)

#3 I dont believe there is such a thing as a transfer. I believe you need to show you meet a states requirements in order to be licensed in that state. Alot of states have the same or very similar licensing requirements, so normally it isnt an issue. California is sort of an odd ball. For instance, California allows people without any type of degree to be registered as PEs if they have suitable experience. You wont find many if any that will allow this. If you get licensed in CA without having a degree and want to go to another other state to become a Licensed PE. They will tell you to go to university and get a 4 year degree before submitting an application.

#4 Boards dont frown upon people being licensed in more than the state they reside in. Many engineers are licensed in multiple states because they work for firms that seek work across the country or they work for a company that has a few offices that they get transfered to and fro during their career.

Hope this helps some. In a nutshell, go over the NY requirements with a fine tooth comb to ensure that you wont be wasting time attempting to take the exam in CA. And FYI, you will never hear any reply from the CA board. They are a joke.


----------



## chaocl (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank You. I will ask both NY and CA board before I apply for PE exam this May or June.

By the way, I do find out a coworker in my company who only have 2 years of experiences in NY, pass FE while back then, apply for the CA PE and pass the PE almost 2 years ago and hold a PE license in CA. He just needs to wait until the end this year to transfer his PE license back to NY. He tells me all the process and applications both in NY and CA (it is very complicated, because some forms you need to send to the both NY and CA boards)

Thanks again!


----------



## buick455 (Feb 19, 2009)

Chaocl,

I read through your question about 4 times and I think I understand your question.

Your question is interesting in that if CA only requires 2 years as an EIT vs. 4 years in NY I have a hard time understanding why they would accept a CA license without proven PE experience. If that was the case NY and other states should change their rules to allow the PE exam to be taken after 2 years EIT experience. The issue I see with 2 years vs. 4 years is that you may have an unfair advantage as the PE exam is for the most part an theoretical equation based exam. I would strongly recommend talking this over with the NY board. Just my thoughts.


----------

